# Just gotta rant to people who care...



## Waldo (May 12, 2014)

I'm raising these kids. I'm investing time, love, and effort into them. The three I have were from accidental, untimely breedings. When kidding season comes in at full swing, more will likely come to be fostered by me. And I dread it... not because I don't want to help these darlings stay alive, but because I know their fate that follows.

I know why Boers are bred. Fine, maybe some of the kids I raise will go to the misfortune of becoming someone's meal... but I'll be frank, I can't bare thinking about it. More than anything, though, I can't stand the thought of what will happen to my girls. I can't win...

My boys will be sold away. My girls will be bred to death.

No, I understand brood breeding, I have no issue with it. But year after year, these mothers kid 2 or more babies, and so many don't make it through the kidding. So many of his goats die after giving birth. Two of the three accidental mothers are now dead this year. The first was to difficulty in the third birth, the other was because he neglected to act sooner to help a young doe recover from her premature twins.

He always waits too long...

I wish, so badly, to keep the kids I foster. I deserve it. I have earned every right to every kid I have handed to me, because it is my time, my love, my energy. Because I have to _accept donations_ just to afford their care, because I want them to live instead of die miserably because an old man cares not.

"I keep them because they're just peaceful."

They'd be more than that if you gave them good feed, good shelter, and proper attention. But he won't. He doesn't give his heavily pregnant does anything different than what he gives any of the other goats. Same grain. No more, no less. Sometimes he misses a day or more in giving them hay or grain.

He has never bought dog food for his dogs. He gives them whatever food lands in his lap - scraps.

He keeps his parrot outside year round, because it squawked too much.

I can't do anything to stop this madness... to save these animals. I don't have the money or the land. I wish I did. I so wish I could just keep these babies and give them the life I know they deserve. Made into pet, show, or working goats. Yes, boer are bred for meet and I do not knock those who can do the job. It cannot be easy starting that business. I just get too attached, but I would still give them purpose. I would give them all every ounce of my love.

Instead, I'm just fostering them to inevitably die; many in the least pleasant manner, because an old man will only do the bare minimum - if that.

:hair:  :brickwall: :sigh: :tears:


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Wow, what a tough situation  

First off, if you're paying for all the kids' feed and putting time into their care...IMO he SHOULD let you keep them. Did you sign a contract or do anything official regarding ownership? Maybe you can convince him to let you keep them...even if you have to pay extra, it'll be worth it.

If this man's animals are lacking proper feed and care, I'd honestly be alerting animal control or the local PD. I hate to be the tattle tale "nosy neighbor" type, but I hate the thought of neglected animals more! Or at least have a serious discussion with him about the situation, and warn him of future consequences.


----------



## Waldo (May 12, 2014)

canyontrailgoats said:


> First off, if you're paying for all the kids' feed and putting time into their care...IMO he SHOULD let you keep them. Did you sign a contract or do anything official regarding ownership? Maybe you can convince him to let you keep them...even if you have to pay extra, it'll be worth it.


As stated, I don't have the land for it. I also don't have a job. We're literally functioning off of donations right now. Even if I did, there is no contract or any other paper work. To be really frank, if I kept receipts for things paid for, I really could keep them and there wouldn't be jack he could do. There's a possibility I'll hijack at least one, though... maybe. We have a large back yard, but I also don't feel very right forcing them into one little area in our yard. Half is used for gardening and the rest has our dogs.



> If this man's animals are lacking proper feed and care, I'd honestly be alerting animal control or the local PD. I hate to be the tattle tale "nosy neighbor" type, but I hate the thought of neglected animals more! Or at least have a serious discussion with him about the situation, and warn him of future consequences.


This is where it gets tricky. My parents are friends with him. No serious conversation would do more than stir a pot of hot tar that would get dumped on my head. It takes a lot for me to not report him, but even if I did... Oklahoma isn't known for it's strict animal care laws.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I see, you have a lot to think about. Family/friend relations only make it trickier unfortunately...

Anyways if I were in that situation:

First I'd look for a place to keep them, a friend's house or neighbor's? Someone who'd be willing to hold them for however long you need. Then when that's arranged find receipts or proof that you're paying for their care, and ask him if you could keep them, or pay a small price whatever floats his boat. 

Then I would probably report him. It's better than letting him neglect his animals, and just being warned may cause him to clean up his act. It can be anonymous, and will save your family's relationship with him vs confronting him.

Good luck with whatever you decide to do


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Btw, are his animals visibly neglected? (Skinny, sickly, filthy, ill)
Are the houses and pens dirty or rotten? Just curious how bad it is. 

And keep in mind that selling goats for butcher isn't a bad thing, and neither is having brood does IF they're well cared for and clean and happy (which it sounds like they're not).


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I agree with Canyon....especially about selling goats for butcher and having brood does...so long as it is done right.
Chaos would ensue should we all keep them all 
I'd look into an anonymous report so he gets checked out...may make him think?
How did you get into fostering for him?


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Tough situation, I agree with reporting him and keeping your receipts (its a good habit to get into). Have you mentioned any of this to your parents? 

As far as meat goats and brooder does.....it's just something that as long as they are treated right and with respect, it's just life.


----------



## Waldo (May 12, 2014)

I stated in the original thread that I have no issue with people who can do it. I just have an issue with him and I am attached to these kids so I have an issue with it happening to them.

My parents make excuses for him. And again, Oklahoma is not known for its strict laws. If I thought something would change, I'd of called by now.

I just wish he could act like he gave an inkling of care about them...


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

First off stop taking them in since you can't keep them, and can't afford to care for them... If he does give you more tell him you will be selling them to pet homes and to someone who knows what they are doing..., to cover your cost. Just because you don't think calling the authorities will do anything doesn't mean a call shouldn't be made. If these animals are showing signs of neglect someone needs to call. I understand family relations, but at the same time you can put an anonymous call in so they will check things out. If they don't at least you made the call... Sorry your in this position, and boy do I understand attachment to animals, however someone needs to stand up for them, and to him as well..


----------



## Waldo (May 12, 2014)

Sorry for making the mistake of sharing my stress here. But I'm not going to stop fostering because I'm the only one who WILL do anything.

I'll see if I can find a number, but let's face it. I've had people get called on before for worse and not a damn thing happened.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Waldo said:


> Sorry for making the mistake of sharing my stress here. But I'm not going to stop fostering because I'm the only one who WILL do anything.


You didn't make a mistake of sharing... I honestly can see why you are stressed, but you can't just keep doing this and throwing them to their death giving them back to him... I would honestly sell them to others that take care of their stock.. Maybe give him part of your profit, I say maybe because raising bottle kids isn't cheap I know...You also can make an anonymous call to the authorities, you would actually be doing something there too...


----------



## Waldo (May 12, 2014)

janeen128 said:


> You didn't make a mistake of sharing... I honestly can see why you are stressed, but you can't just keep doing this and throwing them to their death giving them back to him... I would honestly sell them to others that take care of their stock.. Maybe give him part of your profit, I say maybe because raising bottle kids isn't cheap I know...You also can make an anonymous call to the authorities, you would actually be doing something there too...


I'm sorry I got defensive. I'm tired and stressed. I've been talking a lot with my parents, hoping for some silver lining to pop up. I'm seeking a part time job. I'll see if my pa can get this bafoon to agree to me rehoming them if he gets money out of it or something.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Bless you for helping those animals. I highly commend you for trying so hard.
You can only do so much with someone like that unfortunately.

I see your frustration and agree, maybe see if you can sell them.
Tell the breeder, it costs you time and money helping these animals and this will help both of you and the animal seek a good home for your effort. 
Agree on a price to sell them for and what percentage each of you would get from it. Get it in writing and signed by both parties.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

I dont wanna sound like a jerk (yep typically said before sounding like one) but they are meat goats. Bred and raise to be eaten. Might I suggest raising a different breed of goat? You have to be more aggressive with your sales tactics, but dairy goats have a better chance of staying alive


----------



## Waldo (May 12, 2014)

TDG-Farms said:


> I dont wanna sound like a jerk (yep typically said before sounding like one) but they are meat goats. Bred and raise to be eaten. Might I suggest raising a different breed of goat? You have to be more aggressive with your sales tactics, but dairy goats have a better chance of staying alive


Again, I do not knock anyone who can do the business (properly). Please don't skip over that. I eat cows, but wouldn't be able to send any I fostered to slaughter. Just how I am when I get close and personal with babies.


----------



## Goatlover14 (Jan 8, 2015)

I understand what you're saying and it's a very hard situation. I agree that it's perfectly fine to raise goats for meat and breed them for meat, but they still should be respected and cared for as if they weren't. My thoughts are with you and I hope it gets figured out.


----------



## Waldo (May 12, 2014)

Pa is gonna talk to the old man about allowing me to home the goats as long as he gets his money out of it. Me being able to secure their life in a better home will help me sleep at night.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

That would be the best plan actually... I understand the meat thing too, but there is a humane way of doing it... I keep saying we are going to try goat meat one of these days, um I've had goats for 5 years now, and well I haven't had the guts to do it yet, so I think everything is safe... I did sell a kinder buck that had turned mean to a meat guy, but once you try and attack me or my elderly mom um, no, time to go.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

So if I understand correctly. You are "fostering" goats for someone who raises them. Do you get compensated for this? When they are better, do you return them or sell them? If it's causing you so much stress and heartache, I don't understand why you're doing this? By helping the farmer, you're just enabling the neglect to continue. You need to contact authorities and/or turn your back on the situation and let the farmer run himself into the ground and have to quit raising goats. By helping him along, I fear you're actually doing more harm than good in the long run.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

First, dont be sorry for venting....we all need it and we do understand what you are saying...but we also have our own feeling on the matter....and only want to help...I Like Janeen128 idea of taking them in and fostering them, but then sell them to pet homes to get your money back and some...its a win win for you both...you get to save them and he doesn't have to worry about them, saddly by fostering them and returning them you are helping him continue his poor care on them animals..and he is getting free care for the orphans, taking advantage of your good heart....time to get a little tough and tell him how its going to be...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Some are being quite tough on you Waldo, for doing good.

I have boer, which are "meat goats", but I sell mostly for show and breeders, the slightly flawed ones, I sell as commercial and yes some for meat.

I had indeed raise a couple of goats to eat, can't do it again, it broke my heart, I get to attached. This is just me, but if I was starving, believe you/ me, I will be forced to butcher, if it arises. 

Meat goats don't have to be "Meat goats" in my opinion, all breeders are differnt in how they want to do it and I respect all ways and oppions, so we should respect the way Waldo feels about it. The heart is too strong, which there is nothing wrong with that. 


Try making a deal with the breeder, to get money for your efforts and helping to home them, I feel that will make you and the breeder happy. 

Good luck Waldo, I hear where you are coming from, hope it works out for you and the goaties. :hug:


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Find a good home for your babies, and never associate with that man's goats again. If he's seriously neglecting them contact the authorities and then move on for the time being. 

But kudos to you for having a good heart, you did what many of us wouldn't


----------



## Waldo (May 12, 2014)

I do appreciate the support I have. I do appreciate what everyone has to say, even if it's not necessarily what I want to hear. I'm not gonna stop just because I'm not being properly compensated. I plan on keeping a pet - probably Belle - for myself, and possibly train her to be a working goat. Packing and maybe harness work. I'd actually like to keep a pair. We'll see...

I am hoping I can sell them to new homes. I told Papa I didn't care if I made a penny off of them, I just wanted my kids to be taken care of the way they deserve.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

You will for sure need a pair...one goat is lonely for them, they need one of their own kind to hang with. 
This sounds harsh but as stated before, you do realize you in essence are helping him continue his "business"? With you fostering he has the best of both worlds....the more you do, the more you are contributing and enabling him to continue.
I know it's hard, I think your heart is in the right place but you have to understand he will continue to use you as long as you allow it. 

I also need to ask since you brought it up, how are you going to care for the ones you keep? Aren't you getting donations now for the fosters? (not trying to be mean, just curious how that will work out if you have no job)
Good luck getting your goats~I hope everything works out :hug:


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Even if reporting him this time does not result in a change - it starts a paper trail for chronic poor care. Some one has to be strong and make that first call.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

You have such a good heart. Have you considered, next time you have to save a baby, offering a signed contract that transfers ownership so you can keep? If that isn't possible, and you still want to help, you are doing a kind thing to these animals, and a hard one, and I respect you for that. You are showing them kindness in this life; no matter what happens down the road, they will carry that kindness in them, and I believe you will be blessed for that.


----------



## Waldo (May 12, 2014)

NyGoatMom said:


> I also need to ask since you brought it up, how are you going to care for the ones you keep? Aren't you getting donations now for the fosters? (not trying to be mean, just curious how that will work out if you have no job)
> Good luck getting your goats~I hope everything works out :hug:


I mentioned in passing before that I'm hoping to land a job; part time preferred, right now, since I'll be spending most of my time fostering. My parents supported the start of this fostering nonsense because taking care of the babies give me something to do and is actually good for my mental health, even if I'm worn out and a bit stressed out over the old man who breeds the goats.

Which brings me to everyone's point on enabling him; whether I help him or not, he's gonna continue. Essentially, all I'm doing is keeping the ones would have died a new chance at life. He probably won't actually live too terribly long, as he does have cancer. However, I won't do what my parents do and use it and his age as an excuse for his poor care quality for his animals. If anything, I'll talk to someone I know and ask if she can anonymously contact folks she knows for me.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I commend you for what your doing , i really do . First thing , i wouldn't give this man back any animal. Tell him they died , end of story.
Find them a good home and be done with it. Its not the point that you aren't being compensated for your expenses , this guy is making a living or a profit , off you and your heartache. To me , thats seriously so wrong on so many levels. And especially since your young !
This man should be setting a good example for you not taking full advantage of you ! You have a good little thing going here if you can manage it right. You have a good way with the animals since they are thriving and he takes them back to be sold. Don't cut yourself short here honey , cause thats what you are doing by saving them and getting nothing but heartache in return. Next time hand him a bill or have him sign them over to you . I say this with respect , please rethink what you are doing. Good luck to you .


----------



## PygmyMom (Mar 3, 2014)

If he is giving these kids to you to "Foster" without a written contract, they are your property. Period. No silver lining. I'm not sure how old you are dear, but I would NEVER take any animal (and I Foster dozens of animals with various rescues) without a contract. No contract, no deal. If someone drops an animal off at my home because they need "temporary help" and are unwilling to specify or put in writing, or contribute to care at all whatsoever, that animal becomes my property to do with as I see fit. Sell the goats you have of his to whatever homes you deem fit. He doesn't have a leg to stand on and likely wouldn't fight it anyhow. You owe him NOTHING of monetary value when you sell. Make it very clear to him when he gives you kids to "Foster" that they become your property upon delivery and he is entitled to zero rights/monetary profit/etc. the second you take possession without a contract.


----------



## Waldo (May 12, 2014)

PygmyMom said:


> If he is giving these kids to you to "Foster" without a written contract, they are your property. Period. No silver lining. I'm not sure how old you are dear, but I would NEVER take any animal (and I Foster dozens of animals with various rescues) without a contract. No contract, no deal. If someone drops an animal off at my home because they need "temporary help" and are unwilling to specify or put in writing, or contribute to care at all whatsoever, that animal becomes my property to do with as I see fit. Sell the goats you have of his to whatever homes you deem fit. He doesn't have a leg to stand on and likely wouldn't fight it anyhow. You owe him NOTHING of monetary value when you sell. Make it very clear to him when he gives you kids to "Foster" that they become your property upon delivery and he is entitled to zero rights/monetary profit/etc. the second you take possession without a contract.


... This post was like a knock in the head. I must thank you, because you are... well, you're right. I'll be sure to write up a contract, complete with fees for future kids. These ones and any others he doesn't sign a paper for, I guess, are now mine. Just gonna have to catch my parents up to speed before anyone has any conversation with the old man.

And to answer the hint of curiosity I sense, I'm twenty-two years.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

*

good for you !!!!! *


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your one in a million that is for sure. Don't ever stop being who you are. :thumb:


----------



## Waldo (May 12, 2014)

I am so angry, frustrated, and URGH!!! Living with my parents is not all that and a bag of chips. We don't see eye to eye because they're super friendly with the old man. They don't care that I dislike how he cares for his animals. They don't care that $25 isn't enough to make me want to keep doing this per kid. They don't care that I have an adoption plan. My options are to keep fostering for peanuts or to give it up entirely. 

*screams*


----------



## Waldo (May 12, 2014)

Kept talking and pushing my point; if he wants to GIVE me the kids who would die without my care, the I'll foster them. The rest aren't my responsibility and I can't act like they are, anymore.


----------



## alyssa (Jan 10, 2013)

Waldo said:


> Instead, I'm just fostering them to inevitably die; many in the least pleasant manner, because an old man will only do the bare minimum - if that.


I'm sure this will sound terribly cold-hearted, and I apologize in advance, but bear with me. I know you are doing this out of love for the babies, which I applaud you for, but if you know that they are just going back to die unpleasantly, why do it? Wouldn't it be kinder to put them out of their misery humanely as babies, before they ever know pain, hunger, and mistreatment? Hug them and tell them that they are so loved, and send them off into the next world as peacefully as possible? In my opinion that would be the greatest gift you could give them, instead of having them fight for their little lives with all their and your might, letting them know love and affection and good food, and then sending them back to him where they will receive none of it. Not only would it be sparing them a sad life and painful death in the future, but it would also be keeping the herd numbers down. You say his goats die due to kidding problems or for meat, so let him wear his numbers down until he doesn't have any goats, or until he sees that he SHOULDN'T have any goats. Fixing up the kids for him and giving them back is only contributing to the problem. Like I said, I know it may sound cold hearted, but if I know an animal will be mistreated, sometimes I believe a humane death is the kind option. This all being said only if there is ACTUAL mistreatment going on, not just treatment not up to your standards, and only if there is no way to get the goats out of his possession and rehomed to someone that can/will provide proper care.


----------



## Waldo (May 12, 2014)

alyssa said:


> why do it?


Mostly because I didn't really start thinking about how much I shouldn't be actually helping him until I had four kids dumped into my lap and had made up all the months away from goats by reading as many threads on this site as possible. The more my papa relays what he does to "take care" of his goats, the more I cringe. So I've decided that... from now on, I will only take the ones that will die without me, because I will then own them myself and rehome them.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I so understand your stress. I applaud you for your efforts. I hope you can do something to help the kids and yourself.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:sadhappy:


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I totally understand saving babies as therapy. We have too many every year and every year I wish I had a mountain upon which I could raise them all. I often save babies that a "real" farmer would most likely put down. But we do give them all the best life possible and sell as many as we can. The rest we do eat but they are ours and we send them off quickly, without fear and with much gratitude.
I hope you are able to continue saving baby goats and that you keep them and any money you make for yourself.


----------



## Waldo (May 12, 2014)

*Alright, so here's today's update on the situation:* Old man has agreed to pay $30 per kid. Not making any level of profit, but two kids will be able to buy a large bag of formula, which actually helps a lot considering I've been running on what one of my romantic partners and a kind-hearted stranger donated to me. I am also _able to keep Belle_ which is a massive victory to me, because I was under the impression I wouldn't be able to keep any of them. However, she was premature and he didn't give her the light of day as far a chance at life goes. He knows she wouldn't have lived had I not been able to take her, so it seems like that the good news I've been holding my breath for. I've officially received some form of compensation.

Now, to address a fine point Alyssa made before. *"This all being said only if there is ACTUAL mistreatment going on, not just treatment not up to your standards [...]"* What I know of Oklahoma's animal care laws (just from experience of having people get called on in the past), as long as they receive food, water, and shelter, there's not much anyone can do beyond concern. I do not like how he cares for his goats, but that didn't come about so strongly until I did enough reading on this forum to see what effort others put into their animals. A standing problem I've always had was the fact that he's not very good at moving dead goats ASAP; example that stands out to me is when I picked up Sugar and Spice. Their mother laid dead only feet from them. The entire barn floor is actually poop. In the end though, I don't know if I'm "overreacting" or if my concerns are valid enough to make that anon phone call to authorities. I also fear it may not be that anonymous, since my parents both know how much I have a distaste for his caring methods.

Definitely feel free to verbally slap me on this one, but always remember that I am still upset at him and his bare minimum treatment for _all_ of his animals, whether something can actually be done or not. I'm open to criticism. (Even though I did get defensive at one point, and may again, I want y'all to know I appreciate every word you guys write to me, because it's time you didnt have to waste on me.)


----------



## PygmyMom (Mar 3, 2014)

Good for you! I'm happy you have received some compensation and are able to keep belle. That's fantastic! Be sure to make clear any circumstances/compensation before you take any other kids from him


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm glad you're being (somewhat) compensated for your good deeds! And what a relief it must be to keep Belle...I'm happy for you  

Ok now, if you seriously feel his goats are lacking care or living in filthy conditions, PLEASE make the call. It's not right to let people get away with these things, and it may end up being the much needed "wake up call" for this man..just being warned or put on the records can do the trick. Obviously the conditions his animals live in are upsetting you, and its not just the case of reporting because "I don't like him". Please don't let your parents stop you from doing what you feel is right, they like this guy but shouldn't be defending his wrongdoing. Friends or not they need to help him straighten things out, one way or another. You're 22, you're an adult and can make choices that are for the best. As long as you be mature and respectful to all involved during this ordeal, you'll be in the right and have their respect in return.

I'm sure you'd feel much better making the call and giving his animals a chance at a great life, rather than letting things go on. Look how much you've already done, you're strong!

A quick tip, how about having a friend or trusted contact making the call? So if your parents accuse you of reporting him, you can truthfully say "no I didn't call"


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Maybe this man just needs help. Notifying people could end up helping him more than hurting him, if he says he can't afford things or doesn't know better. It's not just a matter of "turning him in", it's almost helping him in a way...


----------



## Waldo (May 12, 2014)

canyontrailgoats said:


> A quick tip, how about having a friend or trusted contact making the call? So if your parents accuse you of reporting him, you can truthfully say "no I didn't call"


I'm actually considering some form of this. Gonna be calling the local dairy goat lady for a new gallon of milk. When I go to see her, I'll talk to her about the whole situation, see what her opinion is, and go from there. Surely she has a better idea of what actions would be taken than me, and perhaps she'd even be willing to drop a word in for me. If not to authorities herself, maybe to her veterinary friend. The vets around here get taken more seriously than any of the rest of us.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

You stated before that he has cancer, so he probably isn't feeling the best, and not being able to care for them properly... Being in poop, and especially having the babies in with the dead mom that is concerning... to me anyway, so I would/or have someone call for you explaining that he might just need help, you never know he just maybe isn't physically able to get things done the way he used too. Many older people don't take care of their animals the way some of us do on this forum, trust me I have plenty of aunts, uncles, even my elderly mom think I'm nuts for taking care of the animals like I do, she sure likes the milk though..., it took her a year to try it as she hated it when she was a kid... That might be part of it too... He probably has some mineral deficiency going on as well...... 

Great news you are getting compensated some, something is better than nothing.... Hopefully you will be able to keep a buddy for your Belle..


----------



## Waldo (May 12, 2014)

janeen128 said:


> You stated before that he has cancer, so he probably isn't feeling the best, and not being able to care for them properly... Being in poop, and especially having the babies in with the dead mom that is concerning... to me anyway, so I would/or have someone call for you explaining that he might just need help, you never know he just maybe isn't physically able to get things done the way he used too. Many older people don't take care of their animals the way some of us do on this forum, trust me I have plenty of aunts, uncles, even my elderly mom think I'm nuts for taking care of the animals like I do, she sure likes the milk though..., it took her a year to try it as she hated it when she was a kid... That might be part of it too... He probably has some mineral deficiency going on as well......
> 
> Great news you are getting compensated some, something is better than nothing.... Hopefully you will be able to keep a buddy for your Belle..


I'm hoping I can keep a buddy for Belle too, but the kidding season hasn't even started for us yet, so we'll see!

I'm sure you're right; the age and health does get to him and I heard he wasn't feeling well today. Normally he gets a free meal from us, but today he skipped out because he didn't feel up to par. I do hope that he's able to receive assistance when I make my contacts.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I hope everything works out for all involved! It's a tough thing to deal with I'm sure, but you're an awesome person I can tell.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Good for you for sticking to your guns and getting "somewhat" compensated and for being able to keep Belle !!!
Look , if you or a friend did talk to someone about the conditions the animals are in……maybe this man will accept help from a vet tech or other volunteers that will make sure the animals pens are kept clean and they are getting fresh water and food and minerals. 
I mean , these are the bare basics fro crying out loud….
At least the animals would be better for it and you can rest that they are cared for as they deserve. You never know , maybe he will pay someone to come help him out and supply he money for the food and other needs of the animals. Its worth a shot.
No one here wants to talk against your parents wishes , its just not right. So , maybe approaching it this way , will work 

Your amazing for doing what your doing , just so you know


----------



## Waldo (May 12, 2014)

*Thank you all for your support, advice, and understanding.* I don't know where I'd be without y'all!


----------



## alyssa (Jan 10, 2013)

If you are going to report him, which it sounds like is what needs to be done, I think that explaining the situation to the dairy lady and the vet and getting them on board with you is a good idea. In my county, animal control has to receive a minimum of 3 complaints before they will even go out and take a look. They won't tell you this over the phone but from having worked there I know it to be company policy. Sad that you have to wait until multiple people notice enough to make the call, but that's how things are. Maybe if you share the conditions with the vet and the dairy lady, they might be willing to drive by and see the place for themselves and make calls as well.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Pictures can also help a great deal…..you will have to take those on the down low though…..


----------

